# Angio-seal



## tlc7190 (Jun 19, 2009)

does any body know if an angio seal is billable, G0269.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jun 22, 2009)

As I understand, it is NOT billable. 

That is because, it is understood that when you open or do an invasive procedure, you have to close it. Therefore, it is inclusive to the procedure and not separately billable


----------



## heatheralayna (Jul 7, 2009)

I have been told the same thing by the hospital coder that I work closely with for billing our caths.  Angio Seal is NOT billable


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 9, 2009)

tlc7190 said:


> does any body know if an angio seal is billable, G0269.



The g-code is a billable code.  It's used for angioseal, Perclose, Starclose, ect.  The code states - Placement of an occlusive device into either an arterial or venous access site.  It is not an open surgical repair.


----------



## tlc7190 (Jul 14, 2009)

thank you to all have replied,


----------

